# Quotable Quotes



## *Cowgirl*

What are some of your favorite quotes? Are they funny, meaningful, insightful....  


I personally like Mark Twain:

"There are three kinds of lies: lies, d**n lies, and statistics"


----------



## irisheyes0583

Oh boy, I have way too many favorite quotes!!! Hmmm...

When you know a thing, to hold that you know it; and when you do not know a thing, to allow that you do not know it - this is knowledge. - *Confucius *

Words calculated to catch everyone may catch no one. - *Adlai E. Stevenson Jr.*

Speak properly, and in as few words as you can, but always plainly; for the end of speech is not ostentation, but to be understood. - *William Penn*


----------



## Vanda

so many.......
One of my favorite writer : Guimarães Rosa:

"Burro não gosta é de principiar viagem."

'What a donkey doesn't like is to begin a journey."


----------



## Roi Marphille

*Michi Panero* : "En la vida se puede ser todo menos coñazo"
English: during your lifetime, you can be anything but a pain in the ass.


----------



## Mei

Hi there,

El mundo es una obra de teatro que no admite ensayo. (Oscar Wilde)

No sé qué es más infinito, el universo o la estupidez humana. (Albert Einstein)

En la vida hay tres tipos de personas, las que saben contar y las que no. (Homer J. Simpson)  

Saludos

Mei


----------



## nanel

Eres dueño de lo que callas y esclavo de lo que dices.


----------



## BasedowLives

Constantly talking isn't necesarily communicating - eternal sunshine of the spotless mind

As we all know, Christmas is that mystical time of year when the ghost of Jesus rises from the grave to feed on the flesh of the living. So we all sing Christmas carols to lull him back to sleep. - family guy


----------



## Like an Angel

"Ojo por ojo y el mundo se quedará ciego" Mahatma Gandhi.


----------



## JazzByChas

Mei said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> El mundo es una obra de teatro que no admite ensayo. (Oscar Wilde)
> *"The world is a theatrical play which allows no rehearsal"*
> 
> No sé qué es más infinito, el universo o la estupidez humana. (Albert Einstein)
> *"I don't know which is more infinite: the universe or the stupidity of humanity."*
> 
> En la vida hay tres tipos de personas, las que saben contar y las que no.
> *"In this life, there are three types of persons, those who know how to count, and those who do not."*
> (Homer J. Simpson)
> 
> *Muy buenos dichos, Mei!*
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei


----------



## Vanda

Machado de Assis in Brás Cubas (a novel):

 "Não tive filhos, não transmiti a nenhuma criatura o legado da nossa miséria". 

"I didn't have children. I haven't transmitted to any creature the heritage
of our misery."

Oh yeah, M Assis was a pessimistic, but had a deep insight about
humanity.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Check out this related thread on education quotes: **http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=60518*

Una corrección, Mei... a correction, Chas: 





			
				Mei said:
			
		

> No sé qué es más infinito, el universo o la estupidez humana. (Albert Einstein)


 There are two things that are infinite: the universe and human stupidity... and I'm not sure about the first.

*Life itself is a quotation. -- Jorge Luis Borges*

*"*
*"*
*"*


----------



## BasedowLives

nietzsche always has some funny/interesting quotes

The surest way to corrupt a youth is to instruct him to hold in higher esteem those who think alike than those who think differently.

Is man merely a mistake of God's? Or God merely a mistake of man's?


----------



## Vanda

How could I let aside my best one?

*"All animals are equal but some animals are more equal than others."*

George Orwell


----------



## Mei

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> *Check out this related thread on education quotes: **http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=60518*
> 
> Una corrección, Mei... a correction, Chas: There are two things that are infinite: the universe and human stupidity... and I'm not sure about the first.


 
Yes, you're right... I just remembered the idea of the quote... Thanks


----------



## Mita

My favourites are the ones form "The Little Prince" ("El Principito"), which was written by Antoine de Saint-Exupèry:

"What is essential is invisible to the eye" - "Lo esencial es invisible a los ojos".
"Language is the source of misunderstandings" - "El lenguaje es fuente de malos entendidos".

Both of them where said by the Fox; I really like them because they are very simple but at the same time they are profound, and I've never forgotten them since I read that beautiful book.


----------



## irisheyes0583

Mita said:
			
		

> My favourites are the ones form "The Little Prince" ("El Principito"), which was written by Antoine de Saint-Exupèry:
> 
> "What is essential is invisible to the eye" - "Lo esencial es invisible a los ojos".
> "Language is the source of misunderstandings" - "El lenguaje es fuente de malos entendidos".
> 
> Both of them where said by the Fox; I really like them because they are very simple but at the same time they are profound, and I've never forgotten them since I read that beautiful book.



I actually started reading the Spanish version last night (after having read the French & English), and I just want to agree that it is a wonderful book full of great, insightful quotes! (And the Spanish version is beautiful!)


----------



## Like an Angel

He aquí el enlace a otro hilo del mismo nombre, en este mismo foro


----------



## Roi Marphille

I think one of the best quotes ever is: 

*"it's not you, it's me"*
(...when breaking up a relationship)


----------



## cuchuflete

Don't confuse motion with action.  -Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Vanda

Roi, that classical one is hors concours!

*Não há nada de errado com o mundo. O problema é que ele é muito mal frequentado. (Luiz Fernando Veríssimo)*

There's nothing wrong with the world. The problem is that it's badly inhabited.


----------



## Outsider

"Be very, very careful what you put into that head, because you will never, ever get it out." Thomas Cardinal Wolsey


----------



## Laia

Ésta es una de las mejores citas de Homer J. Simpson:
"Dios es omnívoro"
_God is omnivorous_


----------

